
Google Talk: Retire Today And Do Everything (May 5th) - mattjaynes
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2007/05/retire-today.html
======
mikesabat
I'm halfway through Tim's book.I recommend it but there is a little 'get rich
quick' vibe which I'm sure Tim wasn't trying to include. Is watching a 56
minute video included in that 4 hours of work per week?

------
erdos2
The blurb reads, "Authors Tim Ferriss (4-Hour Workweek) and Marcia Alboher
(One Person/Multiple Careers) give an hour-long talk at Google about how to
retire immediately or have multiple careers simultaneously."

My question is: given that their talk was one hour, what did they each do with
the remaining three hours of their work week?

------
gibsonf1
I can definitely relate to the slash lifestyle: Architect/Software
Developer/Sailor/(Overheated Biker) etc.

------
yubrew
did anyone else notice that this is a YouTube video that is way way more than
10 minutes (56:45 to be precise).

they must be making exceptions to the 10 minute upload limit.

~~~
immad
I have noticed a lot of exceptions, some not even obviously related to
youtube/google. Perhaps they have some hidden premium user function

~~~
staunch
There are "Director" accounts or something on YouTube and they have higher
limits.

